# Copy and pasting from Cloud Reader to Word Doc



## DuhAussie

I'm reading a non-fiction Kindle book via the Cloud Reader on my Mac and there are a number of notes I want to take. I assumed that I could just copy and past the sentences and paragraphs I wanted into a Word doc but it won't let me. Is there a way of doing this (rather than typing typing typing...)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

On the Kindle itself, notes are saved to a "My Clippings" file that can be accessed like any text file.  I'm not sure what happens with Cloud Reader or the Kindle for Mac app.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

DuhAussie said:


> I'm reading a non-fiction Kindle book via the Cloud Reader on my Mac and there are a number of notes I want to take. I assumed that I could just copy and past the sentences and paragraphs I wanted into a Word doc but it won't let me. Is there a way of doing this (rather than typing typing typing...)


Are you trying to copy and paste your notes or words from the book?
Kindle does not allow copying of the book.


----------



## DuhAussie

cinisajoy said:


> Are you trying to copy and paste your notes or words from the book?
> Kindle does not allow copying of the book.


I'm trying to copy the odd sentence from the ebook (which I am reading on my Mac laptop via the Cloud Reader) into a Word doc (in my Mac laptop.)
When you say "Kindle does not allow copying of the book." - I am not trying to copy the whole book, just a sentence here and there. But I guess the principle is the same - whether it's the whole darn thing or just the odd sentence, "no copying" means "no copying"...


----------



## cinisajoy

DuhAussie said:


> I'm trying to copy the odd sentence from the ebook (which I am reading on my Mac laptop via the Cloud Reader) into a Word doc (in my Mac laptop.)
> When you say "Kindle does not allow copying of the book." - I am not trying to copy the whole book, just a sentence here and there. But I guess the principle is the same - whether it's the whole darn thing or just the odd sentence, "no copying" means "no copying"...


Well I wasn't accusing you of copying the whole book just selected parts. And unfortunately "no copying" means "no copying" at all.
Part of the reason may be to prevent someone from copying the entire book.
Though it would be nice if you could just copy and paste part of the book to other places. It is so much easier to use a paper recipe than an electronic one.


----------



## DuhAussie

cinisajoy said:


> Well I wasn't accusing you of copying the whole book just selected parts. And unfortunately "no copying" means "no copying" at all.
> Part of the reason may be to prevent someone from copying the entire book.
> Though it would be nice if you could just copy and paste part of the book to other places. It is so much easier to use a paper recipe than an electronic one.


No, I didn't think you were accusing me of that but I guess I can understand why they don't let us do that, copyrights and all! But still, I just want the odd sentence (pieces of writing advice, in this instance) and it seems a shame that it won't let me do that. Thanks for responding!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DA--

Not sure you saw my prior post:



Betsy the Quilter said:


> On the Kindle itself, notes are saved to a "My Clippings" file that can be accessed like any text file. I'm not sure what happens with Cloud Reader or the Kindle for Mac app.
> 
> Betsy


I've since checked, and highlights on the Cloud Reader ARE copied to your my clippings file, which you can see at http://kindle.amazon.com . (You'll have to log in using your Amazon credentials.) Once there, you CAN copy text from the web page. A bit of a work-around...

If you were using an actual Kindle, you could copy the file from your Kindle to your Mac and open it as a txt file.

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> DA--
> 
> Not sure you saw my prior post:
> 
> I've since checked, and highlights on the Cloud Reader ARE copied to your my clippings file, which you can see at http://kindle.amazon.com . (You'll have to log in using your Amazon credentials.) Once there, you CAN copy text from the web page. A bit of a work-around...
> 
> If you were using an actual Kindle, you could copy the file from your Kindle to your Mac and open it as a txt file.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, is this clippings from the actual book? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cinisajoy said:


> Betsy, is this clippings from the actual book? Thanks for the help.


It's whatever you 'clipped'. So could be highlights. Could also be notes you entered. It would also include locations of bookmarks.

For the purposes of the OP, what is probably wanted is the highlights. So for sentences you want to copy, highlight it, then you can find it as Betsy notes.


----------



## DuhAussie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> DA--
> 
> Not sure you saw my prior post:
> 
> I've since checked, and highlights on the Cloud Reader ARE copied to your my clippings file, which you can see at http://kindle.amazon.com . (You'll have to log in using your Amazon credentials.) Once there, you CAN copy text from the web page. A bit of a work-around...
> 
> If you were using an actual Kindle, you could copy the file from your Kindle to your Mac and open it as a txt file.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy. It's a bit of a long work around but worth trying...even just so that I know for the future. Much appreciated!


----------



## history_lover

I'm surprised no one has mentioned this - if you download and install "Kindle for PC/Mac", you CAN copy passages. Just highlight the text and the pop up options should include "copy". When you paste it in another document, it will actually cite the reference for you. I've just done it here:



> William of Malmesbury,5 writing towards the end of the eleventh century, reports that at the start of his reign Edward was regarded as a naïve ruler, totally in thrall to Godwine and his sons and unaware of increasing levels of corruption in law courts and monasteries across the country. William writes that according to popular stories, Edward's mother, meanwhile, had transferred her contempt for her first husband to their son and, worse, rapaciously 'stuffed her money bags with bullion gathered from every source' refusing to give any of it to the poor and destitute.
> 
> O'Brien, Harriet (2010-09-01). Queen Emma and the Vikings: A History of Power, Love, and Greed in 11th-Century England (Kindle Locations 3343-3347). Bloomsbury Publishing Plc. Kindle Edition.


Granted, it's possible some books could have this feature disabled but it can't hurt to try it. Downloading and installing the software only takes a few minutes.


----------



## DuhAussie

history_lover said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned this - if you download and install "Kindle for PC/Mac", you CAN copy passages. Just highlight the text and the pop up options should include "copy". When you paste it in another document, it will actually cite the reference for you. I've just done it here:
> 
> Granted, it's possible some books could have this feature disabled but it can't hurt to try it. Downloading and installing the software only takes a few minutes.


Ah! I hadn't thought of that! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

history_lover said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned this - if you download and install "Kindle for PC/Mac", you CAN copy passages. Just highlight the text and the pop up options should include "copy". When you paste it in another document, it will actually cite the reference for you. I've just done it here:
> 
> Granted, it's possible some books could have this feature disabled but it can't hurt to try it. Downloading and installing the software only takes a few minutes.


Thanks for posting that....I don't use apps. Or highlight much for that matter. Good to know.

Betsy


----------

